# SSD wird im AHCI Modus nicht erkannt



## user030 (21. Juni 2015)

Mainboard: GA-G33M-S2L <--- Bios aktuell
SSD: SanDisk SDSSDP128G

Sobald ich im Bios den AHCI Modus aktiviere versucht der Rechner beim booten die Festplatten mit dem AHCI Controller zu erkennen und hängt ich dabei auf. Schalte ich AHCI ab erkennt er die SSD und bootet. Der AHCI Modus funktioniert einwandfrei mit einer konventionellen SATA3 Platte. 

Fragen:

Bremst das deaktivierte AHCI die SSD deutlich aus? (Benchmark im Anhang)
Warum hängt sich der Recher auf wenn er mit AHCI bootet?
Hat jemand eine Lösung für das Problem?

Grüße


----------



## Kakaobaer (21. Juni 2015)

Moin!

An welchem Sataport ist die Festplatte denn angeschlossen?

Biosbilder bitte hochladen.

Und hast Du dieses beachtet?


AHCI-Modus nachtrÃ¤glich aktivieren - PC Magazin

mfG

PS: die Leistung laut Datenblatt :Solid-State-Drive (SSD) von SanDisk

Test Interne SSD-Festplatte SanDisk SDSSDP-128G-G25 (128GB) - testberichte-und-testsieger.de

hier ein Erfahrungsthread:AHCI oder IDE - Einschätzung und Erfahrung - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## user030 (21. Juni 2015)

Was ist ein Biosbild?

Ich habe die SSD an allen Sataports getestet. Sie funktioniert an keinem. 

Da noch kein Windows installiert war, denn das wollte ich machen, denke ich trifft das (AHCI-Modus nachträglich aktivieren - PC Magazin) nicht zu. Das Bios erkennt die Festplatte im AHCi Modus einfach nicht und der Bootvorgang wird wenn der AHCI Controller nach Laufwerken sucht abgebrochen und der Rechner bleibt stehen.


----------



## XT1024 (21. Juni 2015)

_Langsamer_ wurde das Ding durch den IDE Modus wohl nicht weil eh nicht viel Platz nach unten ist. Die paar auffindbaren Tests sind grausig. 4k unter 10 MB/s, 4k64 weit unter 100 MB/s und seq. zuweilen langsamer als eine ST2000DM001. 


			
				gh schrieb:
			
		

> IOPS 4K lesen/schreiben: 8.1k/4.5k



Lösung?
Ich hätte schon eine Idee...
Weg mit dem Ding, egal ob es an der "SSD" oder doch dem MB liegt, und dann entscheiden, ob es nochmal mit einer anständigen SSD versucht wird oder nicht.


----------



## user030 (21. Juni 2015)

Problem behoben. Lösungsweg unklar Problemursache auch.

Wie gesagt das Bios hat bei aktiviertem AHCI die SSD nicht erkannt. Als der AHCI Controller beim booten die SSD suchte hang er sich jedes mal auf. Die SSD war nicht Formatiert und im Werkszustand. Nach dem umstellen auf IDE bzw. Abstellen von AHCI wurde die SSD erkannt, formatiert, partitioniert und Win8.1 installiert. Jetzt, aber nur jetzt auf einmal erkennt mein Bios die SSD im aktiviertem AHCI Modus. Ich wollte nur ein Foto vom Bildschirm an der Stelle machen wo der AHCI Controller sich beim booten aufhängte und stellte fest, dass warum auch immer AHCI jetzt läuft. Absolut nicht nachvollziehbar zumal ich vorher die SSD an allen Ports mehrfach mit AHCI getestet habe und nix hat funktioniert. 

Den AHCI Modus habe ich jetzt natürlich nachträglich aktivieren müssen.

ps.: die SSD ist 2 x so schnell wie meine konventionelle Festplatte (seagate sata3 1tb) und daher für 48,-€ für mein system spürbar und sinnvoll.


----------



## user030 (21. Juni 2015)

Für einen vorher nachher vergleich hier der Benchmark mit aktiviertem ahci.... gleiches system gleiche hardware...


----------



## XT1024 (21. Juni 2015)

Der Wahnsinn: von grauenhaft zu trotzdem schlechter als jede SandForce SSD (die sind schon keine Offenbarung) und das für nur gesparte "5 €".
Hauptsache glücklich.



Spoiler



Nur als Vergleich ein uralt benchmark meiner Vertex 3
read|write
478|181
19|78
171|168
0,190|0,247 ms


----------



## user030 (21. Juni 2015)

Auf jeden Fall dann interessant und ein gutes Argument wenn du mir zeigen kannst wo es diese 120GB SSD für nur 5,-€ mehr als 48,-€ gibt?


----------

